
Time Warp - vincefutr23
http://anguspmitchell.com/index.php/2016/11/10/time-warp/
======
cgriswald
I'm a bit bothered by the entire conversation. 2016 Person has found a way to
communicate with 1996 Person. And yet, when asked to predict the future, he
does not communicate with 2036 Person. This could imply that 2016 Person is
only able to communicate with the past. This should not be a problem, since
2036 Person could get in touch with him. Who wouldn't, if they could,
communicate with Albert Einstein or Sir Isaac Newton? It could be argued that,
if he were dead, they wouldn't want to communicate with him, because they
wouldn't want to give away the fact that he would be dead in 20 years, but he
seems smart enough to figure out that is exactly what that would mean, so they
would definitely communicate with him.

Since no one communicated with him, we're left with the implication that there
is no one able to communicate with him in 2036. Best case scenario there seems
to be that his secrets are lost to time (heh heh), but most of the other
scenarios seem pretty dark to me...

Edit: Formatting

~~~
strgrd
I wonder if blockchain technology could fix this paradox?

~~~
bertiewhykovich
why would it be able to?

------
mrfusion
This is great. I've always been fascinated by future predictions.

Do to think we'll have universal translators in 20 years. It seems like the
technology is already 90% there?

~~~
hvs
Language is an incredibly difficult problem. Natural language processing can
get you to 80% very easily, but we've been struggling with that last 20% for a
long time.

~~~
jobigoud
As the saying goes, once you're done with the first 80%, you just need to
complete the last 80%.

------
mempko
I think if anything it revealed how most of our great predictions haven't
happened.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QgSJkk1tng](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QgSJkk1tng)

I wonder if it has something to do with privatizing technology and reducing
resources towards scientific research.

------
cgvgffyv
How do I downvote idiots? I keep tapping on the arrow but it does nothing.
Please help.

Thanks!

~~~
gfosco
Special JavaScript detects when you're being rude and invalidates your
downvote. Solution: Be nice.

~~~
cgvgffyv
Have an upvote.

